# 2 blizzard 86110lp plows for sale



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Purchased new in 2016. Plows are complete with wiring and controller. Truck side mount for '15-16 ram 5500 included. I am not really interested in parting the blade out from the mounting components. The cutting edges are about 50%. Both plows work well. Stored inside during off-season. I replaced them with fisher xls plows for fleet brand continuity.
$4600 each. Located in SE CT


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

@Mark Oomkes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Meh...thought aboot it.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Some more pics


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Anybody in his area or willing to drive a while... these plows look great, and are huge timesavers. You need a 1 ton truck or a beefed up 3/4 ton at least, but if you are using a 8’or 9’ plow with bolt on wings, these plows will change your life. Price seems fair but I’m not sure how much they were new. I’m guessing a few thousand more. These are in great shape based on pics. Don’t be afraid of the moving wings breaking or bending with normal use. They are pretty tough. That being said, you can’t be a dumbass and hit stuff with regularity. These will make you much more efficient and faster with your routes.
Good luck with the sale buddy.Thumbs Up


----------

